# England v Senegal



## magneze (Dec 4, 2022)

For a chance play France in the next round. 

I'm going for a difficult 2-0. Late goals.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 4, 2022)

What time is kickoff?


----------



## stavros (Dec 4, 2022)

7pm.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 4, 2022)

Rashford not in starting lineup


----------



## JimW (Dec 4, 2022)

No easy games at this level, Brian.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 4, 2022)

The Sengal manager is well up for it, he said something like we all play in the premiership so we know English football!


----------



## dessiato (Dec 4, 2022)

I'm interested to see how it goes. I wouldn't be surprised if it goes to penalties


----------



## Supine (Dec 4, 2022)

Haha - was just about to say the same. Penalties. It’s always bloody penalties with England in knock-out games


----------



## Supine (Dec 4, 2022)

Ohh no. Sterling is out due to a ‘family matter’. Hope all is ok for him.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 4, 2022)

Supine said:


> Ohh no. Sterling is out due to a ‘family matter’. Hope all is ok for him.



hmmm. Well Twitter is awash with rumours.

He's gone home anyway. Whatever it is or he's been up to. I think leaving Rashford out to bring him on as an impact speedster is a good move. Bring him on with 30 to go. But don't let him take a penalty, please.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 4, 2022)

So the Ben White/Raheem Sterling returns home are connected according to the salacious rumours. White's also pulled out of Arsenal's training camp. Let's assume the 'other people' are the England PR machine.



> Southgate said on ITV: "He is dealing with a family matter, I had quite a bit of time with him this morning but now I have had to pass him on to other people to help him with that."
> 
> On whether this could be the end of the road for Sterling in the 2022 Qatar World Cup, Southgate added: "He is going to have to deal with that matter and then we will take it from there."


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 4, 2022)

england playing well. be tough but  2- 0 england.


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 4, 2022)

Living  a bit dangerous there


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 4, 2022)

Why is that not handball? I thought the law had changed that (lack of) intention was no defence? Or have I made that up?


----------



## Petcha (Dec 4, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> Why is that not handball? I thought the law had changed that (lack of) intention was no defence? Or have I made that up?



Came off his knee first and then on to his hand


----------



## Lorca (Dec 4, 2022)

Rumour is that sterling's house was burgled whilst his family were at home, which sucks if true - wonder if that's what happened to ben white as well, given that scrotes would know they're away at the moment.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 4, 2022)

Walker and Henderson both playing shite. No movement anywhere.


----------



## magneze (Dec 4, 2022)

Awesome!


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 4, 2022)

Wooo goal


----------



## Supine (Dec 4, 2022)

Hats off to the production crew. It’s the first competition the England Band haven’t annoyed me. Good sound levelling. 

Oh and GOALLLLLLL


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 4, 2022)

Yay


----------



## JimW (Dec 4, 2022)

Get the fuck in


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 4, 2022)

Told ya.


----------



## magneze (Dec 4, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Walker and Henderson both playing shite. No movement anywhere.


This aged quickly 😂


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 4, 2022)

magneze said:


> This aged quickly 😂


In the Argentina game someone said that about Messi and then he scored. 
Urban 75 with another assist.


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> In the Argentina game someone said that about Messi and then he scored.
> Urban 75 with another assist.


Ah thang yew.


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2022)

Kane is shit.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 4, 2022)

magneze said:


> This aged quickly 😂



I pinpointed the exact problem?


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2022)

Hahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## oryx (Dec 4, 2022)

tommers said:


> Kane is shit.


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2022)

I've got powers.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 4, 2022)

Ingerland!


----------



## JimW (Dec 4, 2022)

Oh yes, and perfect timing


----------



## oryx (Dec 4, 2022)

Hope I did my bit earlier on by saying I thought Senegal were going to score first.


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 4, 2022)

Kane finally


----------



## magneze (Dec 4, 2022)

tommers said:


> Kane is shit.


😂


----------



## JimW (Dec 4, 2022)

No better way to confirm drought is over


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 4, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> england playing well. be tough but  2- 0 england.


great, I don't need to watch any more and I can go make dinner


----------



## Petcha (Dec 4, 2022)

That was a quality goal. Spain would be proud of that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 4, 2022)

Fantastic goals.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 4, 2022)

England have one of the best no.9s in world football.  They also have one of the best no.10s in world football.

Same guy


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 4, 2022)

France will still run all over us if we make it through to play them  but I'm enjoying this game, since we first scored anyway.


----------



## oryx (Dec 4, 2022)

Perhaps a little inappropriate to show an ad featuring Sterling at half time!


----------



## Petcha (Dec 4, 2022)

Lorca said:


> Rumour is that sterling's house was burgled whilst his family were at home, which sucks if true - wonder if that's what happened to ben white as well, given that scrotes would know they're away at the moment.



Luke Shaw has stayed on in the tournament despite his own 'family matter' (his beloved Nan dying the other day, something the England machine made public). I dont think those two flew home from a world cup for a burglary.


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 4, 2022)

tommers said:


> Kane is shit.


You where saying


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2022)

Well, that was a terrible half for England after which we're two up


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 4, 2022)

It's all about Bellingham. He's immense. Talent, skill, strength, runs forever, everywhere.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2022)

I missed Hendo's goal as my internet dropped out for ten minutes. But I fucking YELLED at our second, that was very special. Bellingham...wow. I don't know that many teams have got a player like him.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 4, 2022)

I wanted to say something funny but can't beat this:


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> You where saying


_ahem_ Saka has done nothing.


----------



## Supine (Dec 4, 2022)

tommers said:


> _ahem_ Saka has done nothing.



About to score


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2022)

Oh my.


----------



## Supine (Dec 4, 2022)

Supine said:


> About to score


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 4, 2022)

tommers said:


> _ahem_ Saka has done nothing.


This is getting silly now


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 4, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 4, 2022)

Supine said:


> About to score


And now has 3-0


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 4, 2022)

Who hasn't had a go?


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 4, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Who hasn't had a go?


Pickford


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 4, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Who hasn't had a go?


Pickford?


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2022)

Nah.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 4, 2022)

tommers start thinking ahead.  You know, "Kylian Mbappe never misses important games with a slight niggle", that kind of thing.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 4, 2022)

Could do without the commentator saying "bring on the French" though  Senegal haven't really turned up this half, not exactly the same opposition.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2022)

Tommers, you have to keep doing this in every game. "Kane can't score from 25 yards with his left, Pickford can't save penalties, Jude Bellingham won't score the winner in the final" etc


----------



## Supine (Dec 4, 2022)

Come on tommers give us a Foden never scores post


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 4, 2022)

Walker's been anonymous. They should take him off to save him for Mbappe.


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2022)

I feel that Marcus Rashford is overrated.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2022)

Well done Bakayo, you've been fab


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2022)

Yeah, don't leave Bellingham on too much longer Gareth, we need him full of beans for France


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2022)

Fair play to the Senegal fans, the noise they're kicking up at three down is wonderful


----------



## Supine (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2022)

Lee Dixon just went full Partridge. "He [David Seaman] fosters cats...with his wife Frankie. Bet you didn't know that, did you"


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 4, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Lee Dixon just went full Partridge. "He [David Seaman] fosters cats...with his wife Frankie. Bet you didn't know that, did you"


Now i do


----------



## oryx (Dec 4, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Lee Dixon just went full Partridge. "He [David Seaman] fosters cats...with his wife Frankie. Bet you didn't know that, did you"


Heard that. Also heard about how much John Stones likes his tea.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 4, 2022)

oryx said:


> Heard that. Also heard about how much John Stones likes his tea.


He's very particular about it, you know.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2022)

Henderson. MY CAPTAIN.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2022)

"Dave Seaman has just sent me a message on my phone - an emoji cat"
"Is he adopting that as well?"


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 4, 2022)

What's the draught excluder all about?


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> What's the draught excluder all about?


Stop people shooting under the wall when they jump.


----------



## JimW (Dec 4, 2022)

Can't argue with that, decent opposition soundly dispatched.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 4, 2022)

Weirdly comfortable.


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2022)

I can't.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2022)

It ended up being a chill night. Now I can start worrying about work in the morning and whether I'm going to be hungover or do the sensible thing and go to bed in the next hour


----------



## Petcha (Dec 4, 2022)

I've never looked forward to an ad break so much. Fuck off Sweet Caroline. I'd rather watch kevin bacon flogging phones than gammons belting that out.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 4, 2022)

I fell asleep about half way into the first half.


----------



## passenger (Dec 4, 2022)

Wicked played really well Shaw was immense again, Bellingham man of the match
the Pickford save o what can I say


----------



## spitfire (Dec 4, 2022)

Why has pudding bowl lad got a bust lip?

eta:


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2022)

It's definitely not coming home.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 4, 2022)

Anyone got a clip of the Kane goal? I went to the toilet.


----------



## JimW (Dec 4, 2022)

tommers said:


> It's definitely not coming home.


Don't wear it out too soon. Ali Bongo


----------



## Petcha (Dec 4, 2022)

How did Bellingham slip through the English (club) system? If I'm not mistaken he's never played in the Premier League?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2022)

Liverpool better sign Bellingham now, his price is going up £30m a match


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> How did Bellingham slip through the English (club) system? If I'm not mistaken he's never played in the Premier League?


Went to Dortmund because they trust (and play) young players


----------



## magneze (Dec 4, 2022)

France next 😬. Need to stop biting my fingernails so there's enough left for next weekend.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> How did Bellingham slip through the English (club) system? If I'm not mistaken he's never played in the Premier League?


He came through the English club system. Played for Birmingham then was picked up by Borussia Dortmund. He chose Dortmund ahead of Man U. And why not?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Anyone got a clip of the Kane goal? I went to the toilet.


On the BBC now



			https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/football/61047676


----------



## Petcha (Dec 4, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Went to Dortmund because they trust young players



It's quite a story. How all the English scouts missed him while presumably they were sunning themselves in South America. As Foden quite rightly said, he'll be the best midfielder in the world soon.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 4, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He came through the English club system. Played for Birmingham then was picked up by Borussia Dortmund. He chose Dortmund ahead of Man U. And why not?



Well yes, but a PL club never picked him up


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> It's quite a story. How all the English scouts missed him while presumably they were sunning themselves in South America. As Foden quite rightly said, he'll be the best midfielder in the world soon.


They didn't miss him. He tore it up for Brum for one year then chose Dortmund ahead of English Prem clubs that were interested. 

Made a good choice, no? Has been a regular at Dortmund for two years.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Well yes, but a PL club never picked him up


HE CHOSE not to go to a PL club. They were all fully aware of him.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> It's quite a story. How all the English scouts missed him while presumably they were sunning themselves in South America. As Foden quite rightly said, he'll be the best midfielder in the world soon.


They didn't miss him! He turned down Man Utd and I bet every Premier League club knew his mum's name, shoe size, childhood pets etc before he signed for Dortmund


----------



## Petcha (Dec 4, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> They didn't miss him! He turned down Man Utd and I bet every Premier League club knew his mum's name, shoe size, childhood pets etc before he signed for Dortmund



I think he turned down United after he had already been at Dortmund for a couple of years, no?


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I think he turned down United after he had already been at Dortmund for a couple of years, no?



No


----------



## Petcha (Dec 4, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> No



Ok   

(I know he turned them down recently though)


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 4, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Why has pudding bowl lad got a bust lip?
> 
> eta:
> 
> View attachment 354287


----------



## Petcha (Dec 4, 2022)

I've just read his CV. It's not as good as mine. I was smoking weed and working in a supermarket at 16.









						Jude Bellingham - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> *Jude Victor William Bellingham* (born 29 June 2003) is an English professional footballer who plays as a midfielder for Bundesliga club Borussia Dortmund and the England national team.
> 
> Bellingham joined Birmingham City as an under-8, became the club's youngest ever first-team player when he made his senior debut in August 2019, at the age of 16 years, 38 days,[3] and played regularly during the 2019–20 season. He joined Borussia Dortmund in July 2020, and in his first competitive match became their youngest ever goalscorer.
> 
> He represented England at under-15, under-16, under-17 and under-21 levels. He made his first appearance for the senior team in November 2020, and represented the country at UEFA Euro 2020.



Loser.


----------



## Flavour (Dec 4, 2022)

well i for one reckon we can take france -- with the help of tommers  pessism


----------



## oryx (Dec 4, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> View attachment 354288


----------



## JimW (Dec 4, 2022)

We've done well to avoid Japan in the draw


----------



## Supine (Dec 4, 2022)

Let’s hope tommers is predicting 3:1 to France


----------



## Lorca (Dec 4, 2022)

Bellingham 's kid brother Jobe also plays for blues, he's not as good as jude yet but he's also going to be a top player


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Luke Shaw has stayed on in the tournament despite his own 'family matter' (his beloved Nan dying the other day, something the England machine made public). I dont think those two flew home from a world cup for a burglary.











						Sterling leaving England squad after break-in
					

Raheem Sterling is leaving the England World Cup squad in Qatar after a break-in that occurred at his home in the UK while his family were in.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 4, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Went to Dortmund because they trust (and play) young players


Exactly this.  At a PL club, he wouldn't have played in the first team for two years, apart from in the League Cup.

Fair play to the bloke.  Read the situation and made the right decision for him.  

Luckily for England.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 4, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Sterling leaving England squad after break-in
> 
> 
> Raheem Sterling is leaving the England World Cup squad in Qatar after a break-in that occurred at his home in the UK while his family were in.
> ...



Fair dos. Damn you Twitter!


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Fair dos. Damn you Twitter!


I clearly don't know how to use Twitter.  This was the only rumour I saw, apart from one unlikely one saying he had punched another player in training.

Must be awful for the bloke.  Other England players must be worried about their families too.  

Gillette are still showing the advert with him in.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 4, 2022)

Blimey. England are very good.  And the midfield and attack are really nicely balanced. And you've got Rashford and Grealish on the bench. And Bellingham! Hes like - Gazza crossed with Bryan Robson? Kane is playing really well - the way he plays in other players and leads the line is great - works really well.  Defence looks vulnerable though - (although 3 clean sheet on the bounce.. ) 
If we weren't playing France id fancy England to get to the final.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 5, 2022)

VOICE OF DOOM: yeah, but France.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 5, 2022)

Wilf said:


> VOICE OF DOOM: yeah, but France.


If you're gonna win it, you've got to beat the best teams. England, France, Brazil and Spain are the four best teams imo. May as well play one of them next. 

England are contenders. I've thought that from the start, and I think it even more so now. France should be pissed off about having England in the quarters. I think this tournament will be won by one of the big guns, but that includes England.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 5, 2022)

Wilf said:


> VOICE OF DOOM: yeah, but France.



Probably the best team England have faced in a knockout since - Brazil 2002?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 5, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If you're gonna win it, you've got to beat the best teams. England, France, Brazil and Spain are the four best teams imo. May as well play one of them next.
> 
> England are contenders. I've thought that from the start, and I think it even more so now. France should be pissed off about having England in the quarters. I think this tournament will be won by one of the big guns, but that includes England.



Not sure id put Spain in there. Holland looking strong though. But right now  England and France and maybe Brazil look like best teams in the tournament.


----------



## JimW (Dec 5, 2022)

Had a quick glance at l'Equipe with my schoolboy French seems many think it's too close to call, fancy their first XI more but think we probably have the stronger bench.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 5, 2022)

JimW said:


> Had a quick glance at l'Equipe with my schoolboy French seems many think it's too close to call, fancy their first XI more but think we probably have the stronger bench.


Have a feeling Kyle Walker could be.... _busy_.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 5, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Have a feeling Kyle Walker could be.... _busy_.


I haven't really seen that much of Sako; is he good at tracking back? Walker will need some support for sure.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 5, 2022)

JimW said:


> Had a quick glance at l'Equipe with my schoolboy French seems many think it's too close to call, fancy their first XI more but think we probably have the stronger bench.


France’s first XL is very impressive when you consider that they are without Karim Benzema,Paul Pogba and N'Golo Kante.


----------



## Maltin (Dec 5, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> France’s first XL is very impressive when you consider that they are without Karim Benzema,Paul Pogba and N'Golo Kante.


40 v 11 isn’t really fair.


----------



## stavros (Dec 5, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Probably the best team England have faced in a knockout since - Brazil 2002?


Germany in 2010 were damn good: Schweinsteiger, peak Ozil, Mueller, Klose, etc.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 6, 2022)

stavros said:


> Germany in 2010 were damn good: Schweinsteiger, peak Ozil, Mueller, Klose, etc.


And gifted my household with 'schweinsteiger!' as a family-friendly curse word


----------



## dessiato (Dec 7, 2022)

A friend of mine who is a professional thinks England could go all the way this year.


----------



## Athos (Dec 7, 2022)

dessiato said:


> A friend of mine who is a professional thinks England could go all the way this year.


A professional what?


----------



## dessiato (Dec 7, 2022)

Athos said:


> A professional what?


Football player


----------



## ska invita (Dec 7, 2022)

dessiato said:


> A friend of mine who is a professional thinks England could go all the way this year.


they really could do
but so could portugal, france, brazil and argentina
so long as england score one more goal than their opponents in their upcoming games they have a great chance


----------



## dessiato (Dec 7, 2022)

ska invita said:


> they really could do
> but so could portugal, france, brazil and argentina
> so long as england score one more goal than their opponents in their upcoming games they have a great chance


Since Spain are out  😢 I'm supporting Portugal. My second home.


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> And gifted my household with 'schweinsteiger!' as a family-friendly curse word



We tried to do the same with Stefan Kuntz, but it didn’t seem to work so well.


----------



## Athos (Dec 7, 2022)

ska invita said:


> they really could do
> but so could portugal, france, brazil and argentina


This.   And Holland. (And, less realistically, Croatia and Morrocco.)

That's the beauty of cup football!

But, from what I've seen so far, I'd put England as fourth favourite after Brazil, France, and Portugal respectively.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 7, 2022)

dessiato said:


> A friend of mine who is a professional thinks England could go all the way this year.











						Footballers Who have Dealt With Gambling Addiction | Football Talk | Premier League News
					

There are many footballers who have lost huge sums betting on sports or gambling at casinos. We look at some players who dealt with gambling addiction.




					football-talk.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Dec 7, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> And gifted my household with 'schweinsteiger!' as a family-friendly curse word


I remember reading somewhere that his name translated roughly as "pig-mounter".


----------



## JimW (Dec 7, 2022)

stavros said:


> I remember reading somewhere that his name translated roughly as "pig-mounter".


Never realised there was a German branch of the Bullingdon Club


----------

